# Any tea drinkers here?



## Trimis (Nov 17, 2021)

After reading up on the health benefit of tea, I have started drinking a cup a day. Not a fan of the taste (prefer my Kona coffee), but I have found that Silver Needle White Tea has a lot less objectionable taste than the other kinds of tea, so I have settled on that. My question is how many times can the loose tea leaves be reused/rebrewed before the medicinal component is exhausted? So far I have reused the leaves four times with no loss in taste, but then I'm not drinking it for the taste.

My method of brewing (in case that is important) is to bring a cup of water to a boil, remove from heat, let cool down four minutes, add the tea leaves, let steep five minutes, then strain.


----------



## Steve (Nov 17, 2021)

Trimis said:


> After reading up on the health benefit of tea, I have started drinking a cup a day. Not a fan of the taste (prefer my Kona coffee), but I have found that Silver Needle White Tea has a lot less objectionable taste than the other kinds of tea, so I have settled on that. My question is how many times can the loose tea leaves be reused/rebrewed before the medicinal component is exhausted? So far I have reused the leaves four times with no loss in taste, but then I'm not drinking it for the taste.
> 
> My method of brewing (in case that is important) is to bring a cup of water to a boil, remove from heat, let cool down four minutes, add the tea leaves, let steep five minutes, then strain.


I like tea.  I drink coffee in the mornings, tea in the afternoons, and beer in the evenings, and gin at night. 

Seriously, I do generally drink tea in the afternoons.  I like Earl Grey, Lord Bergamot, and Jasmine pearl tea the best, though I also enjoy some herbals in the evening.  This is my favorite caffeine free:  https://www.amazon.com/Paromi-Organ...la-569971652321&ref=&adgrpid=61925956757&th=1


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 17, 2021)

drink lots of tea, because I like it...drinking tea right now actually


----------



## isshinryuronin (Nov 17, 2021)

Trimis said:


> After reading up on the health benefit of tea, I have started drinking a cup a day. Not a fan of the taste (prefer my Kona coffee), but I have found that Silver Needle White Tea has a lot less objectionable taste than the other kinds of tea, so I have settled on that. My question is how many times can the loose tea leaves be reused/rebrewed before the medicinal component is exhausted? So far I have reused the leaves four times with no loss in taste, but then I'm not drinking it for the taste.
> 
> My method of brewing (in case that is important) is to bring a cup of water to a boil, remove from heat, let cool down four minutes, add the tea leaves, let steep five minutes, then strain.



I drink several different teas:  Earl Grey, Jasmine, Green Tea plain or w/ginger, Chamomile & Black Tea.  I'm no authority, but I reason that the leaching rate (and thus brew time) for each would be slightly different.  My guess would be that after the first brew, a second brew would be OK if you let it steep for 50% more time than the first. After that, it seems like there would be diminished taste and effect.  I understand being thrifty, but reusing tea leaves 4 times may be overdoing it. But not being a tea expert, I could be completely wrong and wasting my tea.

I also like coffee in the morning and tea in the evening.

It must be a slow martial art day if we're discussing tea!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 17, 2021)

Trimis said:


> My method of brewing (in case that is important) is to bring a cup of water to a boil, remove from heat, let cool down four minutes, add the tea leaves, let steep five minutes, then strain.


The proper way to make tea is to

- Put tea into cup (or tea pot).
- Pour hot water into it.
- Throw the water out (wash tea).
- Pour water into tea cup (or tea pot). Drink after 30 seconds.

2 different tea that I recommend.

1. Dragon Well

2020 Dragon Well 1st Flush (Very Limited)

2. Pouchong

Superfine Pouchong (Limited)


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 18, 2021)

The type of tea you want depends on the hour you're in.  

Matcha is good most of the time, unless you need some caffeine.  In that case I recommend Pu-Erh (普洱茶).


----------



## Cynik75 (Nov 18, 2021)

Just come to Poland. We drink a lot of tea:








						How many times a day will you be offered tea in Poland?
					

How many times a day will you be offered tea in Poland?




					blogs.transparent.com
				











						Delightful Drink or Powerful Poison: A History of Tea in Poland
					

At the end of the 18th century, Polish Enlightenment writers still considered tea to be as suspicious as the blood of bovine animals, frogs, snakes or snails. Stanisław Trembecki, a poet and the chamberlain of Poland’s last king, even argued that thanks to a diet he devised which prohibited tea...




					culture.pl


----------



## Instructor (Nov 18, 2021)

I like the taste of the rooibos teas and their effect on blood sugar is phenomenal.  I also like chai and green tea for antioxidants.


----------



## caped crusader (Nov 18, 2021)

Steve said:


> beer in the evenings


I've cut back on the beer ...haha  only tea I drink is black tea British style. My wife drinks all these different teas. Detox teas. Don't ask me what though. Swears by them


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 18, 2021)

My favorite is lopsang Souchong.  Smokey and strong.  Campfire in a cup.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Nov 18, 2021)

Flying Crane said:


> My favorite is lopsang Souchong.  Smokey and strong.  Campfire in a cup.


You can make a Russian Caravan with that.

Not for the faint of heart!  Some teas are...longer than others.


----------



## Trimis (Nov 18, 2021)

isshinryuronin said:


> I drink several different teas:  Earl Grey, Jasmine, Green Tea plain or w/ginger, Chamomile & Black Tea.  I'm no authority, but I reason that the leaching rate (and thus brew time) for each would be slightly different.  My guess would be that after the first brew, a second brew would be OK if you let it steep for 50% more time than the first. After that, it seems like there would be diminished taste and effect.  I understand being thrifty, but reusing tea leaves 4 times may be overdoing it. But not being a tea expert, I could be completely wrong and wasting my tea.
> 
> I also like coffee in the morning and tea in the evening.
> 
> It must be a slow martial art day if we're discussing tea!



I cannot tell any difference in the taste between the first brew and the fourth, but as said, I'm definitely not drinking it for the taste. Although white tea is not as bad as green, yellow or regular teas, I'm still not a fan. 

So if no one has anything to add, I'll assume the _medicinal _action of loose tea leaves is gone after the second use.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 19, 2021)

Trimis said:


> I cannot tell any difference in the taste between the first brew and the fourth, but as said, I'm definitely not drinking it for the taste. Although white tea is not as bad as green, yellow or regular teas, I'm still not a fan.
> 
> So if no one has anything to add, I'll assume the _medicinal _action of loose tea leaves is gone after the second use.


Hmm yeah to me it doesn't make sense to reuse tea leaves... there's only a certain amount you can extract from them, and I'd hazard a guess that the first time does most the job... but I don't know for sure!

Just curious, what do you do after using them once? Dry them out for when you use them again? Oh or do you have the second pretty much straight after your first?


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 19, 2021)

I keep wanting to get into tea but never do.  I always end up at the tea shop drop like $100 on teas and then use it like 2 or 3 times and then forget I have it.   Someday......


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 19, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> Just curious, what do you do after using them once?


I make a pot of tea in the morning. I reuse it until that day is over. Next morning I make a new pot tea. How many time have I reuse my tea? May be 5 times or even more.


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 20, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I make a pot of tea in the morning. I reuse it until that day is over. Next morning I make a new pot tea. How many time have I reuse my tea? May be 5 times or even more.


Ahhh I see, thanks KFW. I may have to try that. Don't know how much flavour the subsequent teas will have but worth a shot!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 20, 2021)

_Simon_ said:


> Ahhh I see, thanks KFW. I may have to try that. Don't know how much flavour the subsequent teas will have but worth a shot!


This is why when an unwelcome guest visits you, you keep pouring water into his tea cup until it tastes like pure water.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 21, 2021)

I'm a big Tea Drinker.  I drink it without sugar


Instructor said:


> I like the taste of the rooibos teas and their effect on blood sugar is phenomenal.  I also like chai and green tea for antioxidants.


I drink rooibos tea and it tastes just like tree bark smells. lol


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 21, 2021)

One day I would like to grow my own tea plant


----------



## _Simon_ (Nov 21, 2021)

Alright @Kung Fu Wang ... here we go, the adventure begins with attempting multiple cups with the same leaves!






Can confirm, the second brew was still quite nice! Definitely duller and less flavour, but still enough in there!

Next time I'll go for three brews haha


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 21, 2021)

Green tea is good for eyes

Special antioxidants called flavonoids in the tea leaves help *protect the eyes* against diseases such as cataracts, age-related macular degeneration and some types of glaucoma. One particular flavonoid known as gallocatechin collects in the retina and actually protects the retina against dangerous UV rays.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 21, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> I'm a big Tea Drinker.  I drink it without sugar
> 
> I drink rooibos tea and it tastes just like tree bark smells. lol


Say that in certain parts of the American south and you could be lynched.

Sue and I got married in England. She asked for ice tea. I tried to stop her... the waiter drew himself up, looked down his nose and said "We don't do that..."
I explained to her after that what she had done could be compared to asking for some jelly to put on your communion wafer...


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 21, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> I'm a big Tea Drinker.  I drink it without sugar
> -


Of course. But you can recognize that what is right for you will not automatically be right for others.

Sorry that I just have to borrow this from someone's post. I find this is a very powerful statement. It can be used to respond to any post.

A: My opinion on this is ...
B: Of course. But you can recognize that what is right for you will not automatically be right for others.


----------



## Instructor (Nov 22, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> I'm a big Tea Drinker.  I drink it without sugar
> 
> I drink rooibos tea and it tastes just like tree bark smells. lol


I must like tree bark LOL.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 22, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> Say that in certain parts of the American south and you could be lynched.
> 
> Sue and I got married in England. She asked for ice tea. I tried to stop her... the waiter drew himself up, looked down his nose and said "We don't do that..."
> I explained to her after that what she had done could be compared to asking for some jelly to put on your communion wafer...


ha ha ha.  I'll have to keep that in mind.  After having Southern sweet tea for so long I just want something that doesn't taste like syrup lol. 

For  those who don't know what Southern sweet tea is.  It's tea with a lot of sugar.  You can drink half a glass of tea, then the fill the other half with water and you won't be able to tell that's it's watered down.   You can continue to drink half and fill the rest with water for about 4 times before it starts to taste like sugar water.lol


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 22, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Of course. But you can recognize that what is right for you will not automatically be right for others.
> 
> Sorry that I just have to borrow this from someone's post. I find this is a very powerful statement. It can be used to respond to any post.
> 
> ...


lol  I don't think it works well on this one since it's not an opinion.  and for B.  I'm not telling other's to drink it without sugar.  I'm just sharing that I don't drink it with sugar.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 22, 2021)

Instructor said:


> I must like tree bark LOL.


It took me 4 months for me to get used to the taste.  But now I don't mind the taste and actually find it refreshing at times.  Still taste like bark though.  So I guess I learned to like tree bark lol.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Nov 22, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> lol  I don't think it works well on this one since it's not an opinion.  and for B.  I'm not telling other's to drink it without sugar.  I'm just sharing that I don't drink it with sugar.


Here is the issue. If you

- use the term "I", people may think that you want to be the center of the earth. You wish the sun will circular around you.
- don't use the term "I", and use the term "you", or "we" then people think you try to force your opinion into others.

So what's the best option? 1, or 2?

1. I like to drink tea without sugar (self-center).
2. It's a good idea to drink tea without sugar (shove opinion into other's throat).

It's very "unfriendly" to attack the following sentence into each and every post that you may put up ( I use "you" here" to show I'm not a self-center person).

"This is only my personal opinion. I can't care less whether others may like it or not."


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 22, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Here is the issue. If you
> 
> - use the term "I", people may think that you want to be the center of the earth. You wish the sun will circular around you.
> - don't use the term "I", and use the term "you", or "we" then people think you try to force your opinion into others.
> ...



No other way to put this than, I do not agree.

I do not think I is necessarily self-centered in a negative sense in all statements, it is just proper English at times
Also do not feel that #2 is "shoving ones opinion into another throat...its just an opinion...as is this..it is simply my opinion...but then you all must realize...this is getting way off topic


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 22, 2021)

As for tea, the proper way to drink can be both personal and cultural. What someone tells you on mainland China as proper is not what you will likely hear as proper in London. For hat matter I am guessing proper tea drinking is a little different between North and South China as well. Some like sugar some do not, some like milk in it some do not

And if one follows either of those ways and doe not enjoy it, then it is possible there is another way they can make and drink tea. Or maybe they just don't like tea. 

Give me an English/Irish/Scottish tea and I will put milk in it, no sugar
Give me just about any other tea I put nothing in it
Also I do not like any herbal teas, so I do not drink them
Also I only drink whole leaf loose tea the majority of the time....
I have made tea and drank Tea Chinese style and English style (likely old school English) But generally I drink black tea after they have steeped 5 minute an green teas and oolongs after 4. I also do not reuse leaves...unless I go with Chinese style. 
And none of this means anyone has to do or should do what I do, it is simply an answer to the OP question.

Same can be said for coffee by the way, what's the proper way to make it, Keurig, drip, coffee pot, boil it, vacuum, etc.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 22, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Here is the issue. If you
> 
> - use the term "I", people may think that you want to be the center of the earth. You wish the sun will circular around you.
> - don't use the term "I", and use the term "you", or "we" then people think you try to force your opinion into others.
> ...


Probably too much thought for me.  If I tiptoe that much to communicate, then I'll probably be better off just explaining myself when the assumptions come.   Some think things are harsh now.  It used to be 20 times worse just a few years ago.  We are missing some key people who used to debate and things have toned down significantly.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Nov 22, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> Give me an English/Irish/Scottish tea and I will put milk in it, no sugar
> Give me just about any other tea I put nothing in it
> Also I do not like any herbal teas, so I do not drink them
> Also I only drink whole leaf loose tea the majority of the time....
> ...


I drink a wide range of tea but tend to think of tea more like medicine than enjoyment. I drink certain teas after working out, in the morning and after lunch, some when I'm sick.  I'll put honey in my tea depending on what it is.  I like Chai with milk.  I may drink one for relaxing and helping to go to sleep.  I don't mess with the diet teas and I'm cautious about the herbal teas because some of those teas are actually dangerous.

The first time I had tea and milk was when I was in my 20's.  I like the way some teas taste with milk than I do with how they taste with water.   I'm curious to know if the tea will taste better if I make my own from plants that I grow.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 22, 2021)

JowGaWolf said:


> I drink a wide range of tea but tend to think of tea more like medicine than enjoyment. I drink certain teas after working out, in the morning and after lunch, some when I'm sick.  I'll put honey in my tea depending on what it is.  I like Chai with milk.  I may drink one for relaxing and helping to go to sleep.  I don't mess with the diet teas and I'm cautious about the herbal teas because some of those teas are actually dangerous.
> 
> The first time I had tea and milk was when I was in my 20's.  I like the way some teas taste with milk than I do with how they taste with water.   I'm curious to know if the tea will taste better if I make my own from plants that I grow.



The only medicinal tea I drink is the Chinese herbal tea Mrs Xue makes me drink...and that is just varying levels of disgusting


----------



## Gyakuto (Nov 23, 2021)

Match, genmaicha, sencha, hojicha, Twinnings English Breakfast..,we English LOVE tea! This is usucha or thin tea, whisked to a delicious foam. It’s a little like a tea espresso! For Japanese tea, loose tea is generally brewed just twice. If you’re ever in Kyoto, pop in to Ippodo for some lovely tea!


----------



## Steve (Nov 23, 2021)

I also like rooibos, though I don’t think it’s technically a tea.


----------



## granfire (Nov 26, 2021)

We have no tea shop here, so I just grab stuff from the grocery store. 
I prefer green tea, drink herbal teas as the mood strikes. A teabag is too much for a mug, but not enough for a pot. 
I wish I still had my mom's Samowar: put a pot with tea on, and fill the cup up with water to delute it. 
I generally drink green tea without sugar. I had the 'Campfire in a mug' before. With much cream.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 26, 2021)

Having spent a fair number of my formative years in the UK, I am required by law to consider anything other than English tea barbaric.


----------



## Gyakuto (Nov 26, 2021)

Dirty Dog said:


> Having spent a fair number of my formative years in the UK, I am required by law to consider anything other than English tea barbaric.


You were brought up well in the U.K. 🙏🏽


----------

